# (another) SATA DVD burner issue

## jprobichaud

Hi everyone, 

I've been trying hard to solve this issue, searching forums and reading online stuff without luck: my SATA dvd burner won't burn.  I keep getting "underburn" errors.  I even tried running k3b as root and got the same results.  I can use by external usb burner without trouble, but not the internal SATA one.

I've upgraded to the latest kernel (2.6.33) but still no luck.

Any help appreciated!  I've trashed about 50 DVD right now (in the various tests).  The drive starts to burn but crash very shortly after starting to write to the disk (which renders it unusable again...)

I'll try to put relevant info, but let me know if something's missing.

Thanks in advance!

```

lspci | grep SATA:

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

```

sample lshw (full lshw output at the end of this post)

```

           *-cdrom

                description: DVD-RAM writer

                product: DVDRAM GH22NS50

                vendor: HL-DT-ST

                physical id: 0.0.0

                bus info: scsi@5:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/cdrom

                logical name: /dev/cdrw

                logical name: /dev/dvd

                logical name: /dev/dvdrw

                logical name: /dev/scd0

                logical name: /dev/sr0

                version: TN01

                capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

                configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.33-gentoo-take4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-take4-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 02 Apr 2010 00:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6-r1, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -march=native "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -march=native "

DISTDIR="/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_US fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/portage/layman/x11 /var/lib/portage/layman/kde /usr/local/portage/LocalOverlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 4l X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr amrnb amrwb apache2 apm audio bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdaudio cdr chm cisco cli clucene consolekit contrast cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl cxx daap dbus dell disk-partition djvu dri dts dvd dvdr ebook emboss emovix encode evo exchange exif fam festival ffmpeg flac flite fontconfig foomaticdb fortran freetts ftp fuse gcj gdbm gif gimp git glitz google-gadgets gpm gtk hal hbci hdri htmlhandbook hybrid-auth iconv icq id3tag imagemagick inotify ipod ipv6 irda irmc ithreads jabber java java5 java6 jce jpeg kde kde4 kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas lame laptop lcms ldap lensfun libnotify lm_sensors log4j lvm2 lzma lzo mad madwifi mbrola mikmod mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mtp mudflap multilib ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs obex ofx ogg ole openexr opengl openmp pam pango pch pcmcia pcre pdf perl phonon plasma pmu png portaudio ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 quotes raw rdesktop readline reflection remote resolvconf samba sametime scanner sdl semantic-desktop servletapi session smb smp snv soundtouch sox speex spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssh ssl startup-notification subversion svg svnserve sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l2 vamp vboxwebsrv vcd vdpau vim-syntax vorbis wavepack wicd wmf x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US fr" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport harness ide java nb profiler websvccommon groovy gsf j2ee java  websvccommon" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon vesa" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

emerge -pv cdrtools k3b

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha57-r1  USE="acl unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-1.90.0_rc1  USE="dvd emovix encode ffmpeg flac handbook lame mad sox vcd vorbis wav (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -taglib" LINGUAS="fr -ast -be -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -ga -gl -he -hi -hne -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mai -nb -nds -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sl -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

full kernel config: http://pastebin.com/SMCHcCGw

extract of the kernel config:

```

jrobicha@desktop ~/Documents $ grep -e "SCSI\|SATA" /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

# SCSI Transports

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_BE2ISCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR_AER is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_RDAC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_HP_SW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_EMC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_ALUA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_ULD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DPRINT_SENSE=1

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

```

Latest "debug" info from k3b (running as root)

```

Devices

-----------------------

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 TN01 (/dev/sr0, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Jump, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R96R, Restricted Overwrite, Layer Jump] [%7]

K3b::IsoImager

-----------------------

mkisofs print size result: 2003610 (4103393280 bytes)

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.90.0

KDE Version: 4.4.2 (KDE 4.4.2)

QT Version:  4.6.2

Kernel:      2.6.33-gentoo-take4

Used versions

-----------------------

mkisofs: 2.1.1a57

cdrecord: 2.1.1a57

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/sr0'

devname: '/dev/sr0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a57 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2009 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GH22NS50 '

Revision       : 'TN01'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-RAM 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording (current)

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+R/DL 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-R 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-ROM 

Profile: Removable Disk 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM driver (mmc_dvd).

Driver flags   : NO-CD DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: PACKET SAO LAYER_JUMP

Drive buf size : 1048576 = 1024 KB

Drive pbuf size: 1966080 = 1920 KB

Drive DMA Speed: 17723 kB/s 100x CD 12x DVD 3x BD

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

/usr/bin/cdrecord: DMA speed too slow (OK for 10x). Cannot write at speed 16x.

Track 01: data  3913 MB        

Total size:     3913 MB = 2003610 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

Total power on  hours: 29440

Blocks total: 2298496 Blocks current: 2298496 Blocks remaining: 294886

Reducing transfer size from 64512 to 32768 bytes.

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 16 in real SAO mode for multi session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of 3913 MB written.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 01 A0 00 00 10 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 2A 00 00 0C 21 02 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x21 Qual 0x02 (invalid address for write) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.003s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: The current problem looks like a buffer underrun.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: It looks like 'driveropts=burnfree' does not work for this drive.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please report.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Make sure that you are root, enable DMA and check your HW/OS set up.

write track data: error after 851968 bytes

Writing  time:   27.933s

Average write speed 106.2x.

Fixating...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. close track/session: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  5B 01 02 00 00 01 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 5B 01 00 0C 72 04 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x72 Qual 0x04 (empty or partially written reserved track) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.003s timeout 480s

Fixating time:    0.007s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 154 puts and 27 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 5 times full, min fill was 95%.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/sr0 speed=16 -sao driveropts=burnfree -multi -data -tsize=2003610s -

mkisofs

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

2003610

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

Setting input-charset to 'UTF-8' from locale.

Using 40JOURS_TEXTESPOURLANCEM000.DOC;1 for  Documents/40_Jours/40JOURS(textespourlancement).doc (40JOURS(textespourlancement)-1.doc)

Using BULLETIN_JUILLET_AOUT_20000.ODT;1 for  Documents/Eglise/BulletinDuMois/JuilletAout2006/Bulletin_juillet_aout_2006_v2_Pas_Touche.odt (Bulletin_juillet_aout_2006_v2.odt)

Using PREDICATION_HUMILITE_2008000.DO;1 for  Documents/Eglise/Predications/Humilite/predication-humilite-2008-06-22.v2.doc (predication-humilite-2008-06-22.v1.doc)

Using BROCHUREEXTERIEUR_ENGLIS000.SLA;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/brochureexterieur_English.Guy_Lavoie.sla (brochureexterieur_English.Gilles_Paquin.sla)

Using BROCHUREEXTERIEUR_ENGLIS000.PDF;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/brochureexterieur_English.Guy_Lavoie.pdf (brochureexterieur_English.Gilles_Paquin.pdf)

Using BROCHUREEXTERIEUR_ENGLIS001.SLA;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/brochureexterieur_English.Gilles_Paquin.sla (brochureexterieur_English.Gilles_Lapierre.sla)

Using BROCHUREEXTERIEUR_ENGLIS001.PDF;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/brochureexterieur_English.Gilles_Paquin.pdf (brochureexterieur_English.Gilles_Lapierre.pdf)

Using BROCHUREEXTERIEUR_ENGLIS002.SLA;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/brochureexterieur_English.Gilles_Lapierre.sla (brochureexterieur_English.Gabriel_Cotnoir.sla)

Using BROCHUREEXTERIEUR_ENGLIS002.PDF;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/brochureexterieur_English.Gilles_Lapierre.pdf (brochureexterieur_English.Gabriel_Cotnoir.pdf)

Using BROCHUREEXTERIEUR_ENGLIS003.SLA;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/brochureexterieur_English.Dave_Dobson.sla (brochureexterieur_English.Daniel_Marcoux.sla)

Using BROCHUREEXTERIEUR_ENGLIS003.PDF;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/brochureexterieur_English.Dave_Dobson.pdf (brochureexterieur_English.Daniel_Marcoux.pdf)

Using BROCHUREEXTERIEUR_ENGLIS004.SLA;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/brochureexterieur_English.Daniel_Marcoux.sla (brochureexterieur_English.Daniel_Gagne.sla)

Using BROCHUREEXTERIEUR_ENGLIS004.PDF;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/brochureexterieur_English.Daniel_Marcoux.pdf (brochureexterieur_English.Daniel_Gagne.pdf)

Using BROCHUREEXTERIEUR_ENGLIS005.SLA;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/brochureexterieur_English.Claude_Vachon.sla (brochureexterieur_English.Claude_Beaulieu.sla)

Using BROCHUREEXTERIEUR_ENGLIS005.PDF;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/brochureexterieur_English.Claude_Vachon.pdf (brochureexterieur_English.Claude_Beaulieu.pdf)

Using BASEDEPLIANT_ENGLISH_GIL000.SLA;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/BaseDepliant_English.Gilles_Paquin.sla (BaseDepliant_English.Gilles_Lapierre.sla)

Using BASEDEPLIANT_ENGLISH_GIL000.PDF;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/BaseDepliant_English.Gilles_Paquin.pdf (BaseDepliant_English.Gilles_Lapierre.pdf)

Using BASEDEPLIANT_ENGLISH_DAN000.SLA;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/BaseDepliant_English.Daniel_Marcoux.sla (BaseDepliant_English.Daniel_Gagne.sla)

Using BASEDEPLIANT_ENGLISH_DAN000.PDF;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/BaseDepliant_English.Daniel_Marcoux.pdf (BaseDepliant_English.Daniel_Gagne.pdf)

Using BASEDEPLIANT_ENGLISH_CLA000.SLA;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/BaseDepliant_English.Claude_Vachon.sla (BaseDepliant_English.Claude_Beaulieu.sla)

Using BASEDEPLIANT_ENGLISH_CLA000.PDF;1 for  Documents/Epaphras/v2/output/BaseDepliant_English.Claude_Vachon.pdf (BaseDepliant_English.Claude_Beaulieu.pdf)

Using BLASPH__MER000.HTML;1 for  Documents/Jp/bibles/semeur/semeur/BIB/glossaire/blasphémer.html (blasphèmer.html)

Using DOROVAR000.ZIP;1 for  Documents/Jp/Fonts/Installed/dorovar.zip (Dorovar.zip)

Using DESPERADO000.ZIP;1 for  Documents/Jp/Fonts/Installed/Desperado.zip (desperado.zip)

Using CSG000 for  Documents/Jp/Neural-Nets/BP - 6 Lectures/www.cs.stir.ac.uk/csg (CSG)

Using ITEB000 for  Documents/Jp/Neural-Nets/BP - 6 Lectures/www.cs.stir.ac.uk/courses/ITEB (iteb)

Using IT000 for  Documents/Jp/Neural-Nets/BP - 6 Lectures/www.cs.stir.ac.uk/courses/it (IT)

Using DOJO_MEDIUM2_OUT_MLP_AIC000.GIF;1 for  Documents/Jp/Neural-Nets/NNet_FAQ/sas-faq/ftp.sas.com/pub/neural/dojo/dojo_medium2_out_mlp_aicc_bumps.gif (dojo_medium2_out_mlp_aicc_blocks.gif)

Using DOJO_MEDIUM2_FIT_MLP_AIC000.GIF;1 for  Documents/Jp/Neural-Nets/NNet_FAQ/sas-faq/ftp.sas.com/pub/neural/dojo/dojo_medium2_fit_mlp_aicc_bumps.gif (dojo_medium2_fit_mlp_aicc_blocks.gif)

Using PENDENTIF_BULLES000.JPG;1 for  Documents/Sophie/porte_folio/photos/Pendentif_Bulles.jpg (Pendentif-Bulles.jpg)

  0.10% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 12 05:44:40 2010

  0.12% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 12 10:58:18 2010

mkisofs calculate size command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -print-size -quiet -volid Documents -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2010 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND MICHAL MALEK -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-root/k3bQ20772.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bb20772.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bP20772.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -disable-deep-relocation -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bo20772.tmp

mkisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -volid Documents -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2010 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND MICHAL MALEK -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-root/k3bK20772.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bu20772.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bJ20772.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -disable-deep-relocation -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-root/k3by20772.tmp

```

dmesg | grep sr0

```

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

```

full lshw:

```

lshw

desktop                   

    description: Desktop Computer

    product: System Product Name

    vendor: System manufacturer

    version: System Version

    serial: System Serial Number

    width: 64 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.5 dmi-2.5 vsyscall64 vsyscall32

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=desktop uuid=E035001E-8C00-01F8-3C7D-0026186DC660

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: M4A78T-E

       vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.

       physical id: 0

       version: Rev 1.xx

       serial: 100652980000556

       slot: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: American Megatrends Inc.

          physical id: 0

          version: 1503 (06/05/2009)

          size: 64KiB

          capacity: 960KiB

          capabilities: isa pci pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect socketedrom edd int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer int10video acpi usb ls120boot zipboot biosbootspecification

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

          physical id: 4

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor

          serial: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

          slot: AM3

          size: 3400MHz

          capacity: 3400MHz

          width: 64 bits

          clock: 200MHz

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp x86-64 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 5

             slot: L1-Cache

             size: 512KiB

             capacity: 512KiB

             capabilities: pipeline-burst internal varies data

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 6

             slot: L2-Cache

             size: 2MiB

             capacity: 2MiB

             capabilities: pipeline-burst internal varies unified

        *-cache:2

             description: L3 cache

             physical id: 7

             slot: L3-Cache

             size: 6MiB

             capacity: 6MiB

             capabilities: pipeline-burst internal varies unified

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 34

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 6GiB

        *-bank:0

             description: DIMM DDR Synchronous 1333 MHz (0.8 ns)

             product: ModulePartNumber00

             vendor: Manufacturer00

             physical id: 0

             serial: SerNum00

             slot: DIMM0

             size: 2GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 1333MHz (0.8ns)

        *-bank:1

             description: DIMM DDR Synchronous 1333 MHz (0.8 ns)

             product: ModulePartNumber01

             vendor: Manufacturer01

             physical id: 1

             serial: SerNum01

             slot: DIMM1

             size: 2GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 1333MHz (0.8ns)

        *-bank:2

             description: DIMM DDR Synchronous 1333 MHz (0.8 ns)

             product: ModulePartNumber02

             vendor: Manufacturer02

             physical id: 2

             serial: SerNum02

             slot: DIMM2

             size: 2GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 1333MHz (0.8ns)

        *-bank:3

             description: DIMM [empty]

             product: ModulePartNumber03

             vendor: Manufacturer03

             physical id: 3

             serial: SerNum03

             slot: DIMM3

     *-pci:0

          description: Host bridge

          product: RS780 Host Bridge

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 66MHz

        *-pci:0

             description: PCI bridge

             product: RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

             physical id: 1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pci ht normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             resources: ioport:c000(size=4096) memory:fbc00000-fbdfffff ioport:d0000000(size=268435456)

           *-display

                description: VGA compatible controller

                product: Radeon HD 3300 Graphics

                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

                physical id: 5

                bus info: pci@0000:01:05.0

                version: 00

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom

                configuration: driver=radeon latency=0

                resources: irq:18 memory:d0000000-dfffffff(prefetchable) ioport:c000(size=256) memory:fbde0000-fbdeffff memory:fbc00000-fbcfffff

           *-multimedia

                description: Audio device

                product: RS780 Azalia controller

                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

                physical id: 5.1

                bus info: pci@0000:01:05.1

                version: 00

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0

                resources: irq:27 memory:fbdfc000-fbdfffff

        *-pci:1

             description: PCI bridge

             product: RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

             physical id: 6

             bus info: pci@0000:00:06.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pm pciexpress msi ht normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:24 ioport:d000(size=4096) memory:fbe00000-fbefffff

           *-network

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller

                vendor: Attansic Technology Corp.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: b0

                serial: 00:26:18:6d:c6:60

                size: 100MB/s

                capacity: 1GB/s

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=ATL1E driverversion=1.0.0.7-NAPI duplex=full firmware=L1e ip=192.168.0.145 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100MB/s

                resources: irq:28 memory:fbec0000-fbefffff ioport:dc00(size=128)

        *-pci:2

             description: PCI bridge

             product: RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

             physical id: 7

             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pm pciexpress msi ht normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:25 ioport:e000(size=4096) memory:fbf00000-fbffffff

           *-firewire

                description: FireWire (IEEE 1394)

                product: VIA Technologies, Inc.

                vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0

                version: 00

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress ohci bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=ohci1394 latency=0

                resources: irq:19 memory:fbfff800-fbffffff ioport:e800(size=256)

        *-storage

             description: SATA controller

             product: SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 11

             bus info: pci@0000:00:11.0

             logical name: scsi2

             logical name: scsi4

             logical name: scsi5

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: storage msi ahci_1.0 bus_master cap_list emulated

             configuration: driver=ahci latency=64

             resources: irq:26 ioport:b000(size=8) ioport:a000(size=4) ioport:9000(size=8) ioport:8000(size=4) ioport:7000(size=16) memory:fbbffc00-fbbfffff

           *-disk:0

                description: ATA Disk

                product: ST31000528AS

                vendor: Seagate

                physical id: 0

                bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/sda

                version: CC35

                serial: 6VP10EC8

                size: 931GiB (1TB)

                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

                configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=63416024

              *-volume:0

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   vendor: Linux

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0,1

                   logical name: /dev/sda1

                   logical name: /boot

                   version: 1.0

                   serial: eb89aa41-120b-4b36-a36a-7ca500685030

                   size: 517MiB

                   capacity: 517MiB

                   capabilities: primary bootable extended_attributes large_files ext2 initialized

                   configuration: filesystem=ext2 modified=2010-04-10 17:31:30 mount.fstype=ext2 mount.options=rw,noatime,errors=continue mounted=2010-04-10 17:31:30 state=mounted

              *-volume:1

                   description: Linux swap volume

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0,2

                   logical name: /dev/sda2

                   version: 1

                   serial: 6d21b72b-8dde-486b-a39c-49e407f1e06a

                   size: 30GiB

                   capacity: 30GiB

                   capabilities: primary bootable nofs swap initialized

                   configuration: filesystem=swap pagesize=4096

              *-volume:2

                   description: Extended partition

                   physical id: 3

                   bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0,3

                   logical name: /dev/sda3

                   size: 341GiB

                   capacity: 341GiB

                   capabilities: primary extended partitioned partitioned:extended

                 *-logicalvolume

                      description: Linux filesystem partition

                      physical id: 5

                      logical name: /dev/sda5

                      capacity: 341GiB

              *-volume:3

                   description: Linux raid autodetect partition

                   physical id: 4

                   bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0,4

                   logical name: /dev/sda4

                   serial: 9bh6IL-ieal-GuQ3-n5pV-YMK1-t3ec-MuTNoW

                   size: 558GiB

                   capacity: 558GiB

                   capabilities: primary multi lvm2

           *-disk:1

                description: ATA Disk

                product: ST31000528AS

                vendor: Seagate

                physical id: 1

                bus info: scsi@4:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/sdb

                version: CC35

                serial: 5VP13Q0M

                size: 931GiB (1TB)

                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

                configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=86587500

              *-volume:0

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   vendor: Linux

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: scsi@4:0.0.0,1

                   logical name: /dev/sdb1

                   version: 1.0

                   serial: 1fa84f8b-bf00-4fab-ace1-14605915be40

                   size: 517MiB

                   capacity: 517MiB

                   capabilities: primary bootable extended_attributes large_files ext2 initialized

                   configuration: filesystem=ext2 modified=2009-11-11 13:38:39 state=clean

              *-volume:1

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: scsi@4:0.0.0,2

                   logical name: /dev/sdb2

                   capacity: 30GiB

                   capabilities: primary bootable

              *-volume:2

                   description: Extended partition

                   physical id: 3

                   bus info: scsi@4:0.0.0,3

                   logical name: /dev/sdb3

                   size: 341GiB

                   capacity: 341GiB

                   capabilities: primary extended partitioned partitioned:extended

                 *-logicalvolume

                      description: Linux filesystem partition

                      physical id: 5

                      logical name: /dev/sdb5

                      capacity: 341GiB

              *-volume:3

                   description: Linux raid autodetect partition

                   physical id: 4

                   bus info: scsi@4:0.0.0,4

                   logical name: /dev/sdb4

                   serial: 9bh6IL-ieal-GuQ3-n5pV-YMK1-t3ec-MuTNoW

                   size: 558GiB

                   capacity: 558GiB

                   capabilities: primary multi lvm2

           *-cdrom

                description: DVD-RAM writer

                product: DVDRAM GH22NS50

                vendor: HL-DT-ST

                physical id: 0.0.0

                bus info: scsi@5:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/cdrom

                logical name: /dev/cdrw

                logical name: /dev/dvd

                logical name: /dev/dvdrw

                logical name: /dev/scd0

                logical name: /dev/sr0

                version: TN01

                capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

                configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc

        *-usb:0

             description: USB Controller

             product: SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 12

             bus info: pci@0000:00:12.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ohci bus_master

             configuration: driver=ohci_hcd latency=64

             resources: irq:16 memory:fbbfd000-fbbfdfff

           *-usbhost

                product: OHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-take4 ohci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@3

                logical name: usb3

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=3 speed=12.0MB/s

        *-usb:1

             description: USB Controller

             product: SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 12.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:12.1

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ohci bus_master

             configuration: driver=ohci_hcd latency=64

             resources: irq:16 memory:fbbfe000-fbbfefff

           *-usbhost

                product: OHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-take4 ohci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@4

                logical name: usb4

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=3 speed=12.0MB/s

              *-usb

                   description: USB hub

                   product: TUSB2046 Hub

                   vendor: Texas Instruments, Inc.

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: usb@4:1

                   version: 1.25

                   capabilities: usb-1.10

                   configuration: driver=hub slots=4 speed=12.0MB/s

                 *-usb

                      description: Keyboard

                      product: USB Receiver

                      vendor: Logitech

                      physical id: 2

                      bus info: usb@4:1.2

                      version: 21.00

                      capabilities: usb-1.10

                      configuration: driver=usbhid maxpower=98mA speed=1.5MB/s

        *-usb:2

             description: USB Controller

             product: SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 12.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:12.2

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=64

             resources: irq:17 memory:fbbff800-fbbff8ff

           *-usbhost

                product: EHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-take4 ehci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@1

                logical name: usb1

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-2.00

                configuration: driver=hub slots=6 speed=480.0MB/s

        *-usb:3

             description: USB Controller

             product: SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 13

             bus info: pci@0000:00:13.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ohci bus_master

             configuration: driver=ohci_hcd latency=64

             resources: irq:18 memory:fbbfb000-fbbfbfff

           *-usbhost

                product: OHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-take4 ohci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@5

                logical name: usb5

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=3 speed=12.0MB/s

        *-usb:4

             description: USB Controller

             product: SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 13.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:13.1

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ohci bus_master

             configuration: driver=ohci_hcd latency=64

             resources: irq:18 memory:fbbfc000-fbbfcfff

           *-usbhost

                product: OHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-take4 ohci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@6

                logical name: usb6

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=3 speed=12.0MB/s

        *-usb:5

             description: USB Controller

             product: SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 13.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:13.2

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=64

             resources: irq:19 memory:fbbff400-fbbff4ff

           *-usbhost

                product: EHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-take4 ehci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@2

                logical name: usb2

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-2.00

                configuration: driver=hub slots=6 speed=480.0MB/s

        *-serial UNCLAIMED

             description: SMBus

             product: SBx00 SMBus Controller

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 14

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.0

             version: 3c

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ht cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

        *-ide

             description: IDE interface

             product: SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 14.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.1

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ide msi bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pata_atiixp latency=64

             resources: irq:16 ioport:1f0(size=8) ioport:3f6 ioport:170(size=8) ioport:376 ioport:ff00(size=16)

        *-multimedia

             description: Audio device

             product: SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 14.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.2

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=64

             resources: irq:16 memory:fbbf4000-fbbf7fff

        *-isa

             description: ISA bridge

             product: SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 14.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.3

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master

             configuration: latency=0

        *-pci:3

             description: PCI bridge

             product: SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 14.4

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.4

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pci subtractive_decode bus_master

        *-usb:6

             description: USB Controller

             product: SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 14.5

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.5

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ohci bus_master

             configuration: driver=ohci_hcd latency=64

             resources: irq:18 memory:fbbfa000-fbbfafff

           *-usbhost

                product: OHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-take4 ohci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@7

                logical name: usb7

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

     *-pci:1

          description: Host bridge

          product: K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

          physical id: 101

          bus info: pci@0000:00:18.0

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:2

          description: Host bridge

          product: K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

          physical id: 102

          bus info: pci@0000:00:18.1

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:3

          description: Host bridge

          product: K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

          physical id: 103

          bus info: pci@0000:00:18.2

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:4

          description: Host bridge

          product: K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

          physical id: 104

          bus info: pci@0000:00:18.3

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          configuration: driver=k10temp

          resources: irq:0

     *-pci:5

          description: Host bridge

          product: K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

          physical id: 105

          bus info: pci@0000:00:18.4

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

```

----------

## piewie

```
ls -l `which cdrecord`

-rws--x--x 1 root root 288628 Mar 15 17:32 /usr/bin/cdrecord

cdrecord --version

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a77 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord --scanbus

```

Update cdrecord. You could also try cdrdao (you can select the writing application in k3b), to check if the problem is hardware or system related. Try to start cdrecord as root.

----------

## MotivatedTea

I've now seen three "generic-brand" internal SATA DVD writers from different manufacturers that worked fine under Windows but not under Linux (two on my computers, one on someone else's). Two of the three worked under Linux after a firmware upgrade. The third I eventually gave up on.

There seems to be a firmware upgrade for your drive here:

http://www.lg.com/us/support/product/support-product-profile.jsp?customerModelCode=GH22NS50

It might be worth a try. Unfortunately, the firmware updater is Windows-only. If you dual-boot Windows, that should work for you. If not, you've got two options: 1) find a friend with Windows who will let you install the drive in his computer temporarily and do the upgrade there. 2) I once did a successful Windows-only firmware upgrade under WINE (as root to make sure it had direct hardware access). Option 2 is a little risky, though. It's definitely unsupported, and if anything goes wrong, you could brick your drive. In my case, I found a report online from someone else who had already tried it with a drive from the same manufacturer, so I had some confidence it would work.

I seem to have a similar model drive. I've got a GH22NS30. That was one of the drives I did a firmware update on. But, as I said, I dual-boot Windows, so that was an easy fix for me.

----------

## jprobichaud

thanks guys, I'll try your suggestions once I get home.

For sure, I hope I can avoid the firmware upgrade (thanks for the link BTW)...

Stay tuned!

----------

## jprobichaud

ok, I've tried to upgrade cdrtools (cdrecord) to the latest version: no luck.

I've tried to upgrade cdrdao and use it inside k3b: no luck.

upgrading the firmware from wine didn't work (the drive was not detected) but it "seems" to have worked from a vmware winxp image with the dvd drive "directly attached".

I have to reboot (according to the doc) to see if it works...

----------

## jprobichaud

well, nothing will be easy.

The firmware upgrade through vmware (with dvd in host mode, direct access) seems to have worked: both winxp (inside the vm) and the cdrecord tools indicate that the firmware version is TN02 (while it was TN01 originally)

But still, even with the newer version of cdrtools (and cdrdao) k3b in incapable of burning a dvd... (either 'regular' or 'dao' mode)

my SATA controller is configured in ACHI mode, could that be an issue?

The dmesg output has:

```

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 01 00

ata6.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:08/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 dma 2048 in

         res 40/00:03:00:fe:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata6.00: status: { DRDY }

ata6: hard resetting link

ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata6: EH complete

ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 01 00

ata6.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:08/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 dma 2048 in

         res 40/00:03:00:fe:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata6.00: status: { DRDY }

ata6: hard resetting link

ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata6: EH complete

ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 01 00

ata6.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:08/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 dma 2048 in

         res 40/00:03:00:fe:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata6.00: status: { DRDY }

ata6: hard resetting link

ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata6: EH complete

ata6.00: limiting speed to UDMA/33:PIO4

ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 01 00

ata6.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:08/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 dma 2048 in

         res 40/00:03:00:fe:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata6.00: status: { DRDY }

ata6: hard resetting link

ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata6: EH complete

ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 01 00

ata6.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:08/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 dma 2048 in

         res 40/00:03:00:fe:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata6.00: status: { DRDY }

ata6: hard resetting link

ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata6: EH complete

ata6.00: limiting speed to PIO4

ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 01 00

ata6.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:08/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 dma 2048 in

         res 40/00:03:00:fe:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata6.00: status: { DRDY }

ata6: hard resetting link

ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata6.00: configured for PIO4

ata6: EH complete

```

----------

## piewie

cdrdao is not capable of writing DVDs. 

You can post the your dmesg output in de.rec.laufwerke.brenner newsgroup. There you will get support by Jörg Schilling.

----------

## jprobichaud

Thanks for the tip piewie, I'll try that route (as soon as I'll be able to reconnect to my news server, it seems down for now)

Any other route I could try in the meanwhile?

----------

## MotivatedTea

When I got to this point with a drive, I gave up on it and swapped it for a different one in a Windows-only machine. However...

I tried googling for "0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen". You're not the only experiencing this problem, but I don't see a single clear fix. Some people fixed it by putting in new SATA cables, but that sounds a little strange to me. Some people reported that there's a bug in some versions of the Linux kernel -- but that appears to have come, been fixed, come back, and now gone away again. The bug reports are all for 2.6.26-2.6.28, though, and you're using a newer kernel than that. (See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/352197, comment #2 for instance.)

Some people who got this error with harddrives reported that a workaround was using sdparm to turn off write caching. You could see if that makes a difference. Also see if there is a BIOS update for your computer: Maybe the problem is in your SATA controller, not your drive. (But I hesitate to recommend BIOS upgrades unless you know the newer one has fix to a problem you're experiencing. You often can't revert back to a lower BIOS version if you change your mind.) Some people found that disabling ACPI and/or AHCI (either in the BIOS or by adding parameters to GRUB) made the problem go away. But you're obviously going to get an overall performance hit if you do that, so it's not a nice trade-off. Other than that, I'd try spending some time with Google and looking at what workarounds other people have tried.

Certainly try what piewie suggests - you might get some expert debugging help there.

----------

## jprobichaud

Thanks for all the googling MotivatedTea, I haven't tried with the error codes, I'm surprised you find anything at all...

I'm a little overworked these days, so this madening dvd issue has to go on the backburner for a little.  But I'll probably try another shot this weekend....

I'll try the sata cable, that's an easy one  :Smile: 

----------

## sandcrawler

This sounds very familiar to a problem with my DVD Burner.  Have you tried disabling the enchanced AHCI and going with compatibility mode.  That solved it for me.

----------

## jomateix

I have exactly the same problem with the same drive. I've also upgraded to the latest firmware and it's not working either. Now I'm upgrading my kernel to the latest version because right now I'm working with a 2.6.28 kernel. I've also checked that this drive works in 3 different window machines, so I don't know what to try next if the new kernel doesn't solve it.

If you work it out please tell us.

----------

## jprobichaud

well, it's been a while and nothing have changed: I'm still having this underburn issue that prevents me to burn anything: dvd & cd (data or audio...)

I'm now running the 2.6.34-gentoo kernel and I've also switched from AHCI to IDE (in the bios that is).  Following some other (old) thread I've found, I also added "

```

options libata atapi_enabled=1

```

 to /etc/modprobe.d/libata.conf

and also:

```
 combined_mode=libata 

```

at the end of my kernel line in grub.

Still, burning doesn't work...  The only 'nice' thing is that I notice that even if I simulate the burning (in k3b) I get the buffer underrun error so I'm not actually forced to trash empty/failed cd/dvd media ad nauseam...

Still, I'm not sure where to go from here...

I think I'll try taking a Pappy Kernel Seed and derive from that...

Any advice/clue/idea would be nice...

----------

